# Teeth--What should breeders disclose?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it is a breeder's obligation to disclose ANYTHING they are aware of! We do not send photos of the mouth, but would if asked. And if when the pups go for their check ups, we have missed something that the vets find, we would let the prospective family know ahead of time, do if they'd like, they can change their mind.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you. And a followup question: would a top-of-the-line breeder normally discount for significant dental problems, or is it enough to disclose?

(In my toy pup's case, the issue is oversized, overcrowded teeth and an overbite, and I'm wondering about the tooth quality as well--she has developed severe bone loss at such an early age that I don't see how it can be just environmental. I think I paid full price ... $1800 including airfare, so I guess about $1500 just for the dog... and there was no disclosure. The breeder seems to think the problems are within the normal realm for a pet dog.) 

I'm just trying to sort out causes and solutions right now in order to do the right thing moving forward -- and perhaps to alert other buyers (especially of toys) to yet more issues they should think about. What's done is done as far as the breeder is concerned. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I have had 8 toy poodles during my life, 3 have had horrible teeth, 4 have had decent ones and only 1 has great teeth.

It also does not seem to be age related and 2 of them were from the same parents and ended up with different teeth.

All eat the same food and drink the same water.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

An overbite would be obvious and should have been disclosed since you were buying the puppy sight unseen.

As for the large teeth and crowding, it's really hard to say, not being able to see her mouth myself and not being a breeder or vet.

Toy breeds in general can have problems with teeth, but honestly, an 11-month-old puppy that requires thousands of dollars in dental work? I imagine this is only the beginning for her lifetime of dental care. It seems extreme to me.

Just an example, but my mini poodle was cryptorchid (one testicle did not descend). My breeder not only disclosed this to me (I also bought my puppy sight unseen), but offered to pay the difference of his neuter surgery (which is more expensive for a puppy with an undescended testicle). This is just an example why I like my breeder and part of what makes her the type of breeder I like to support: honest and fair.

I find it kind of sad that your breeder is just blowing off the fact that a pup of not yet a 1 year of age needs the services of a veterinary dental specialist.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Send the puppy back. It's going to cost you a fortune in dental care.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, but over my dead body!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think the breeder should have disclosed the overbite. My breeder disclosed that one of Swizzle's testicles had not yet dropped but said that he felt it would (it did). I also find your breeder's attitude about the significant dental problems your puppy has cavelier and irritating in the extreme.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Katie had a misaligned tooth when we got her - I wouldn't have noticed had the breeder not pointed it out. The breeder added a clause to the contract that she would pay to have it fixed if it didn't correct itself as Katie grew.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the breeder should eat some of your cost. I would be very upset if she did not. My daughter got a Bolonka that required surgery within weeks of getting her and it was all paid for for her.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am sorry for the trouble that you are having and I find your breeder's attitude very disturbing. Over and under bites are a major fault in a breed that is suppose to have a scissor bite and should absolutely be disclosed. And just like in your case can be much more than cosmetic. Over and under bites can sometimes be painful if the teeth hit the inside of the mouth the wrong way and can make it difficult or painful to chew. Hopefully your baby doesn't have that issue. 

A lot of breeders are considered "reputable" until there is a problem and they actually have to put their money where their mouth is. Then their true colors com out. Breeders are not just good or bad, reputable or backyard/puppy mills. Just like with everything else the are many, many shades of grey....


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

As a breeder, I appreciate poodlelover's post. I also feel any minor or major fault should be disclosed..also unique personality needs, or training tips for such. My desire for every puppy I produce is for it to find a permanent home where it is loved and appreciated for exactly what and who it is...not to "make sales'. To not DISCLOSE a fault, whether it be something minor ( umbilical hernia, tail set) or major, could cause concern and possibly resentment towards the pup from the new owner. This is the last way I want this life-long relationship to begin. Most pet buyers are not completely aware of Poodle breed standards, but I try to openly discuss ANYthing that would indicate a dog was not "show quality"..ie. nose or lip color, eye shape, coat quality... and enclose a brief copy of Breed Standards in their poodle packet. If they decide they would rather not purchase the pup, that's good news, and I encourage them then to find the dog of their dreams. If you SHIP the pup without disclosing faults, shame on you for putting sales before what is best for the puppy, as he/she will probably be shipped back. Puppy love is one thing, but when someone pays upwards of $1000 for a dog?? They deserve the truth about what they are getting!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

So here is another question: if ideally breeders disclose all flaws in advance, what becomes of the dogs with costly flaws (like a mouthful of bad teeth) that rational buyers would refuse to buy?

In retrospect I remembered something else. With my last dog, the breeder insisted on an immediate vet check within a day of the dog's arrival and had a process for dealing with any medical issues it might raise. (There weren't any--that was a very healthy, well-formed dog.) Presumably with my current dog such a checkup could have alerted me to how problematic these teeth might be, and maybe, just maybe I might have returned the pup. However, my new baby's breeder was more laid back about the initial checkup and said it could wait until the pup's next shots were due in another week or two. Here I was stupid and didn't realize the checkup was for my own protection... I thought my work was done when I found a breeder who did all the testing I wanted. 

As it happened, the vet who saw my dog as a puppy didn't say anything about the teeth. I've just switched to a vet who is more attuned to canine dental health. But even if she had, the chances of my returning a dog after bonding with it for a week or two would have been zero to slim. The pup would have had to be vicious or mortally ill.

Besides, this breeder's contract was quite limited. It only covered certain problems--nothing dental. 

So far I don't think the overbite is causing any chewing problems but thanks for the warning. I'll be on the lookout for that.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

roulette said:


> As a breeder, I appreciate poodlelover's post. I also feel any minor or major fault should be disclosed..also unique personality needs, or training tips for such. My desire for every puppy I produce is for it to find a permanent home where it is loved and appreciated for exactly what and who it is...not to "make sales'. To not DISCLOSE a fault, whether it be something minor ( umbilical hernia, tail set) or major, could cause concern and possibly resentment towards the pup from the new owner. This is the last way I want this life-long relationship to begin. Most pet buyers are not completely aware of Poodle breed standards, but I try to openly discuss ANYthing that would indicate a dog was not "show quality"..ie. nose or lip color, eye shape, coat quality... and enclose a brief copy of Breed Standards in their poodle packet. If they decide they would rather not purchase the pup, that's good news, and I encourage them then to find the dog of their dreams. If you SHIP the pup without disclosing faults, shame on you for putting sales before what is best for the puppy, as he/she will probably be shipped back. Puppy love is one thing, but when someone pays upwards of $1000 for a dog?? They deserve the truth about what they are getting!


You sound like a wonderful breeder and I hope there are many more like you. I thought a puppy buyer could avoid these types of problems, including expensive genetic dental issues, by dealing with a reputable hobby breeder as opposed to a commercial or backyard breeder. I also don't understand why a reputable breeder wouldn't offer a refund of purchase price, knowing the family was in for costly vet care due to a pre-existing condition. I would think this is an issue of basic decency, and a breeder of merit would care enough about her reputation and integrity to make things right.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

In my experience a less than perfect puppy might end up as a breeder at a puppy mill or put down if they can't sell her or him and make money off of them.
I understand the need for a healthy pup certainly but I also feel that things are meant to be and I do not understand people who say "return the pup". What would these folks do if their child was less than perfect? Would they want to give it away or put it to sleep? Seriously I just dont get it. That is only MHO so please don't jump on me for it. LOL.
My Queen, Lila, was going to be a breeder but she stayed too small. I got her at 6 months and she had horrible teeth. By the time she was 2 years old they were already falling out. By the time she was 6 she had only a couple left. She also was the most loving and sweet poodle and I was blessed to have her for 12 1/2 years and I would not trade it for anything. She also had a bad patella which cost me $1500 to correct.
Nicholas was born with grade 3 luxating patellas in both knees. I took him from the breeder knowing that he would not be sold due to that fact and he was a gorgeous little guy, a silver and creme phantom poodle. When he was a year old we spent $3000 to repair his knees and I have never regretted spending it on him. An absolute joy to have him.
If I was a breeder and buying pups to bring into my home to continue breeding these things would obviously be super important and would preclude buying the pup but from a person who loves poodles and wants good pets these issues are really NON issues.
These are my kids and are treated the same as the 3 two legged kids who are grown now and moved out.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Poodlemama99 said:


> In my experience a less than perfect puppy might end up as a breeder at a puppy mill or put down if they can't sell her or him and make money off of them.
> I understand the need for a healthy pup certainly but I also feel that things are meant to be and I do not understand people who say "return the pup". What would these folks do if their child was less than perfect? Would they want to give it away or put it to sleep? Seriously I just dont get it. That is only MHO so please don't jump on me for it. LOL.
> My Queen, Lila, was going to be a breeder but she stayed too small. I got her at 6 months and she had horrible teeth. By the time she was 2 years old they were already falling out. By the time she was 6 she had only a couple left. She also was the most loving and sweet poodle and I was blessed to have her for 12 1/2 years and I would not trade it for anything. She also had a bad patella which cost me $1500 to correct.
> Nicholas was born with grade 3 luxating patellas in both knees. I took him from the breeder knowing that he would not be sold due to that fact and he was a gorgeous little guy, a silver and creme phantom poodle. When he was a year old we spent $3000 to repair his knees and I have never regretted spending it on him. An absolute joy to have him.
> ...


Sorry, but I completely disagree with you! If a puppy buyer is paying $1,000, $1,500, $2,000 or more for a poodle, I expect a puppy that reasonably fits the breed standard (obvious pet-quality is different from show-quality) and has no known or visible health problems. 

If an owner wants to take a risk with the health of a poodle, they should rescue a dog with an unknown background, not purchase an unhealthy puppy from a less-than-reputable breeder. I beg to differ, but I don't call a $3,000 surgery for a genetic issue on a 1-year-old dog a "non issue." 

I don't know what types of breeders you have been dealing with, but reputable breeders don't euthanize puppies they can't sell or send them off to puppymills.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

At the very least, if the puppy does have a known health problem, disclose it to the would-be buyer so she can make an informed decision.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Poodlemama, did you pay full price for your dogs?

We are very fortunate that now we can contemplate unexpected pet health expenses without too much angst. For most of my life, I would have been beside myself at the thought of a $2000 vet bill. I just didn't have it. 

Looking back, I can see I was not really equipped to be a poodle mom and didn't care for my dogs properly, but that's another story. I'm doing my darnedest now.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

No I did not pay full price for Lila or Nicholas because they had issues. I adopted them to be sure that they would get the quality life they deserve and I knew that few people would pay for them with the issues they had.

However saying that, if the breeder had asked for money for them I would have still gladly paid it and taken them anyway. That is what I meant by it being a NON issue.

The issue for me was to give them a good life and make a happy home for them regardless of what health issues they had. And I have done that.

I certainly feel that breeders should disclose everything they know about a puppy and it goes without saying that someone paying $1000 or $2000 for a puppy should be assured of health.

I also was born healthy (at least so my parents thought) until I was a teenager and my back went south on me. I have had many back surgeries and feel sure that my husband still loves me in spite of that. I feel the same way about my poodles.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

You are obviously a true animal lover and it was wonderful of you to take those dogs knowing that they had major health problems. I would like to adopt a rescue dog one day but right now we are maxed out with five rescue cats and a high-maintenance dog.

We will do whatever we need to for our dog and we adore her. My issue is with the breeder not informing me of an obvious and potentially costly defect. I went to a lot of cost and trouble specifically in order to get the healthiest possible dog, but instead paid full price for a dog with bad teeth and got no warning that would have helped me to minimize the damage before it happened.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you ask the breeder about teeth?


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. Now I know I should have. Prospective puppy buyers, take note.

As a matter of fact, I didn't say anything to her after we got the pup either. Even though I noticed right away that there was something funny-looking about the puppy's mouth, I was so overwhelmed by the puppy-seeking process, the excitement of a new puppy, and the effort to be a good poodle mom that I didn't give it much thought. Dental issues were not really on my radar screen in the buying process and I was not attuned to bites, tooth size, and crowding. My vet didn't say anything then either; nor did I ask. I've only gradually learned to name what I saw simply as "funny-looking."


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

OP- What age is your dog. It sounds like it is still a young pup. If under 6 months of age then you have puppy teeth & most likely some adult teeth coming in. The bottom jaw I have been told is slower growing than the top jaw. At least in Cresteds my breeder if she has a "show Potential" that has an overbite she will keep until 7 months to see if the jaws close to a scissor bite. If your dog is over 6 months of age & the adult teeth have come in BUT not all the puppy teeth have fallen out then you need to possibly give your pup some hard chews to see if the puppy teeth will fall out on their own or if it will need correction with surgery. If over 1 year & you have an overbite & puppy teeth that have not come out then you most likely will need surgery to remove those puppy teeth. If your adult Toy Poodle is under 4 lbs then you might have to have adult teeth removed. I have only seen crowded teeth in the small Yorkies I groom. Being under 3lbs there just isn't enough jaw there to hold the full dentition of the dog.

If you didn't buy your dog to "show" then possibly the mouth & teeth issue is just something that a buyer deals with. If a "show" dog then the overbite at over 6 months of age wouldn't be a "show" dog.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

She's 12 mos. next week, 4.5 lbs, and these are adult teeth (with 50% bone loss... How could that be when she's only had her adult teeth for 5 or 6 months?). She just saw a dental specialist.

So then 3dogs, you don't think the breeder should necessarily have advised me of this?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

If this had happened to me everyone could hear me lettting that breeder have it! What is he/she sayin about this? I think you are handling it very well. I would be more than upset...


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

It is terrible that the breeder did that. In Ohio we have very lax laws concerning animals in general. It boils my blood when I hear about puppy mills etc. and bad breeders.
All states need to have stricter laws to regulate them. IMHO.
I am glad that you are not turning against the puppy because of it. That also boils my blood. It is horrible when people treat their pets as disposable and give away or give back the ones that them deem less than perfect.
In my years at the humane society I saw sad story after sad story but most were really just ruses to get rid of a pet people saw as a problem or an expense.
That disgusts me. The number one reason for surrendering a dog or cat was "moving out of state". To my knowledge all 50 states allow you to take your dog to them so really not sure about that.
Good luck with your puppy and I am so sorry that the breeder was not forthright with you. It stinks but I can tell that you will give the puppy a good home.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

The breeder is basically saying that extractions for overcrowding are common... my dog's teeth are within the normal range for a pet dog... feeding cooked beef bones (1 min. in microwave, and beef only) 2x/week and getting pup to chew more (bully sticks, etc.) will control the problem... all her dogs have good teeth.... the dental vet scared me unnecessarily. I note that all these responses leave her off the hook. Oh, and she also recommends anesthesia-free teeth-cleaning (a procedure I never heard of, but which I see has some very bad press), since I am concerned by the prospect of putting my dog under for cleaning 2x/year as recommended by the dental vet.

I've sent the X-rays to my brother who is a vet in another state for a second opinion and guesstimate of future costs. Based on what the dental specialist told me, it looks like upward of $1500 for extractions, if those still seem necessary in November when we go back. I'm not sure how many there would be. She said "multiple." A friend suggests I post a pic of my dog's mouth here, and I will try to do that. (Not easy to photograph tiny dog teeth!)

I want to thank everyone who has posted here for helping me clarify this situation! Your support is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Although anesthesia-free dentistry sounds like a good idea, it's really pointless since the technician can't clean beneath gum line, which is the most important area to access. 

The anesthesia used with pets today is very safe if the animal is healthy. If the teeth are that bad, I would think the small risk of anesthsia outweighs the huge benefit of the dental procedures. 

I guess that it is always possible that the vet dentist is exagerating the problem. Just like breeders, there are great vets and not-so-great vets. If you think that could be the case, you could get another opinion (from another vet board certified in dentistry). You have the xrays already so a second opinion shouldn't cost too much...


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont understand the cost of the teeth extractions. Maggie had an entire set of baby teeth pulled and it was $300 including the anesthesia. Why are they saying it will be $1500?


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

The anesthesia alone is almost $300 here! She would be doing new X-rays too to monitor the bone loss after 6 mos. of home care so that ups the cost. Also, I believe extracting crowded adult teeth is harder (correct me if I'm wrong). I guess having it done by a dental specialist increases costs further too, plus I'm in NJ!

Still working on the photos...


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

It must be more expensive where you are but who knows, I spent $3,000 on luxating patellas but they were operated on by an orthapedic specialist. Did not even know that there was a specialist for dogs until that. LOL.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont want to play devils advocate here but just want to throw this out there. Have you considered just pulling her teeth? My Lila lost all of hers by the time she was 6 and she had no problem eating without them. The only issue we had was keeping her tongue in her mouth. That was actually adorable. She was the queen so us laughing at her was not an issue for her. 

It is just a thought as I know bad teeth can lead to all sorts of health issues. Lack of them does not lead to any problems that I know of except vanity. I could be wrong on that though so don't quote me on it.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh boy. It's hard to imagine a situation where I would choose to remove all the teeth. 

For those who are still reading :act-up: I managed to get a couple photos of the overbite. They're not good but I think you get the idea. I think you can also see (maybe) that the teeth are oversized in proportion to the dog. The overcrowding is harder. I can't seem to find the right light. Obviously I'm not a pro. Reactions would be welcome. Thanks in advance. (Note: the chipped upper left canine is the reason she went to the dental vet in the first place.)

I'm trying to "attach" these - never having tried this function before -- we'll see if it works. Well, bless my soul, I did it. 

PS - my pup is looking a bit scruffy. I've been giving her a little break from touchups while she gets used to her new dental regime.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm no expert, but they do look big for her mouth.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow they do look big for her. This is just so horrible for both you and for her. I did not have to pull any of Lila's teeth as they all started falling out on their own. It was nuts. Every month or so we would find another tooth. But it really never bothered her. The vet said we could pull them all but that because they were not inflamed or causing discomfort that nature was taking care of it and there was not much we could do to stop it.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

On a lighter note here is Queen Lila with no teeth. She was just the sweetest little girl ever and not at all self consious. (thank goodness). The funny part was that she could keep the tongue in her mouth but just did not care. She made us laugh every single day and I still miss her so much.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I know it's hard to tell from a photo, but her teeth look as big as my Spoo's. That has to be unsual. I have never seen anything like that. I am so sorry. I can't imagine paying that kind of money for a dog and having this issue come up. 

I got lucky with my poodle. I was clueless what to look for. I trusted without knowing the breeder. My sister shows dogs and I knew from her and her friends that "show people " re-home great dogs to make room for new pups, so that is why I went that way to find my Carley. I did it on my own without her input... can you tell I have a few issues with my sister. lol

But as I sais, I got lucky and Carley is great. If I can't get my next dog from the same Breeder, I will be so worried and not trust anyone after the stories I have seen on this forum. Thanks for sharing your story, it will help others out there looking for a Toy.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

I will post pictures of my toy's teeth for comparison purposes. For whatever reason, I'm having trouble uploading them right now.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

*photos of teeth*

My female toy is almost 8 months old and weighs 4 lbs.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

OP- those teeth do look big for such a small dog. I don't really see an overbite. Maybe slight more than a scissor bite but not really a huge overbite. It is always good to let the breeder know about any issue. You can also post on PHR & Poodle Pedigree & maybe you can find other owners with dental issues as well. If the breeder doesn't keep an offpsring from a litter & the parents teeth are o.k. & those are o.k. then ....teeth I don't believe can be a guarentee since it is a process that happens over a year long period. A "Show Dog" does have a guarentee since that is part of the process of evaluation. Otherwise pet dogs might have issues. Also the smaller we breed dogs then mouths do become a problem. I have NO idea about the bone loss, maybe some cottage cheese to help add calcium back into the bones.

StarPoodle- It looks like your Poodle also needs some extractions. If that top Canine hasn't come on out it needs too. There shouldn't be 2 on the same side of the upper jaw.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sorry Star, but your little one does need to see a vet, extraction/s for sure. 

Being 8 months hopefully it has been caught in time? We usually catch retained primarys and double teeth at the time of spay/neuter (6 months) to make sure future problems don't arise or become as serious issues in the future. If you don't extract a double canine in time, the Dr. I work for says it can cause some pretty nasty jaw issues upon adulthood. 

I'm sure it'll be ok though, I'd just really recommend a dental check up.

Rebecca


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you, 3dogs and pgr8dnlvr, I greatly appreciate the advice. Her breeder said I should ask the vet about removing any retained baby teeth at the time of spaying, which she recommended be at 1 yr. old. But this looks like a double canine and based on what I now know, I won't wait. I'll take her to the vet next week.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The OP pups teeth do look really large for her mouth. Could it be she was a toy/mini breeding? I can't see how else she got those huge teeth. She doesn't have much of an overbite, the problem is her teeth are too darned big for her little mouth. 

starpoodle, I am glad you are taking yours to the vet. You need the extra teeth taken out right away, not at a year when her jaw is already fully formed.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

outwest said:


> The OP pups teeth do look really large for her mouth. Could it be she was a toy/mini breeding? I can't see how else she got those huge teeth. She doesn't have much of an overbite, the problem is her teeth are too darned big for her little mouth.


That was the same thought the dental specialist had. But her parents were both toys for sure. I've looked up both sets of grandparents and four sets of great-grands in both OFFA and the Poodle Pedigree database. Two grands and four great-grands are listed as toys and the rest don't specify. Is the silence significant?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, ok, I have read the entire thread just now, and you have my sympathy for the frustration and expense you are facing. You also have my admiration and respect for not giving up on your poodle and for being willing to do what it takes to get this issue squared away. 

I always wondered about Bug's teeth, they seem huge for him, but since I never noticed any issues except a little crowding in the front, I just didn't worry about it. But, I just went and compared his teeth to Paige's. The dogs are the same basic height and weight, but BUg's teeth are noticably larger. They are also cleaner, even though they are both on the same diet with free choice access to raw bones and other chewies. Should I be concerned, or just watch them? I actually right now like his teeth better since they are cleaner, but as a wee pup, he did look a little 'off.' He had a bit of an overbite and his muzzle looked too big for him, but either he grew into it, or I just fell in love so deeply, he's beautiful to me no matter what. 





The first three are Bug's, the last one is Paige's. Sorry, Paige is not as willing to sit still as Bug is. 
Thank you also for allowing my to hijack your thread. You made me awars of a possible issue and I am grateful. (Yes, I know, Paige needs her teeth brushed again, too.)


----------



## Cheeka (Mar 22, 2020)

Breeder took puppies for health check and shots at 8 wks. The breeder informed us what the vet said... ‘healthy; underbite’. We got puppy and have agreement w breeder to return if our vet had serious dental concerns. We have appt this Friday and will make decision then.
Now, have to say that the vet recorded this on the health certicate so the breeder pretty much had to declare to us. Breeder is downplaying it but I want our vet’s opinion.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

This is actually an 8 year old thread. If you're looking for information, you'll be seen by more members if you post this as your own thread, probably the Health Forum would be best.

Noting on a certificate or simply having an underbite in and of itself doesn't have to be a serious issue. That will depend on the severity of the underbite.

Underbite is considered a fault in the conformation ring but as a pet, so long as it's not requiring serious medical intervention, and doesn't interfere with eating, I personally wouldn't be worried.


----------

